
My 2.5 Year Journey with Vim and Why I Switched Back to Sublime Text - milly1993
https://medium.com/in-the-weeds/my-2-5-year-journey-with-vim-and-why-i-switched-back-to-sublime-text-4afcc303741e
======
rakibtg
You wanna try VSCode

